# next GTR test mule spotted! (pic!)



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

What would you guys do without me? 










After years of rumors and intense lobbying by Nissan enthusiasts in the U.S., Nissan chief Carlos Ghosn announced that his company plans to release a fully redesigned version of the legendary Skyline GT-R by 2007. The new version will take its cues from the GT-R concept car that has made the rounds at various auto shows over the past several years, and unlike its predecessor the GT-R will make its way to the U.S. With the 350Z already occupying a steady spot in Nissan's lineup, look for the GT-R to come Stateside wearing an Infiniti badge. A prototype caught testing on Germany's grueling Nurburgring test track made the rounds wearing the shell of a current G35, but obvious signs of serious modifications indicate it was no ordinary Infiniti. The car is expected to debut at the Tokyo Motor Show in the fall of 2007 and go on sale later that year.

linkage: http://www.edmunds.com/future/2007/...id=edmunds.f.mmindex.content.num1.4.infiniti*


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> What would you guys do without me?


Do we really have to answer that?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Didn´t we have THAT picture about 1 year ago?
And didn´t we all agree that this is a V35 skyline coupe with a rear wing and big wheels?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Andreas - I have always wanted to ask - how much bhp is 192kw?

Ant.


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> Andreas - I have always wanted to ask - how much bhp is 192kw?
> 
> Ant.


about 260bhp

1kw = approx 1.34bhp


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers for that.

Ant.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

> What would you guys do without me?


don't tempt me....

more b0llocks from the states.... 

Say outloud - " I will not believe everything I read in magazines or the Internet"

Chant this to yourself every morning and you may recover, and get a decent president while you are at it.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Andreas - I have always wanted to ask - how much bhp is 192kw?
> 
> Ant.


Well I don´t know if that is 260bhp but it is 260 german DIN (Deutsche Industrie Norm) horsepower, I guess thats crank or flywheel power.
Our Bosch Dyno´s are not well known for correct HP readings. The same car can get big differences everytime you go on a Bosch dyno.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

mattb said:


> don't tempt me....
> 
> more b0llocks from the states....
> 
> ...



EIther way its new and I havent seen it before either here or on any of the other skyline forums I've visited. so I thought I'd post.

I'm just posting what I saw on edmunds, anything "new GTR" related I post regardless of weather I think its true or not. It's no different than reading car magazines and their speculation....


(the back side does look like a botched photoshop widebody job....)


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

The whole thing looks chopped - look at the bottom of the front bumper!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

SkylineGTR Guy said:


> What would you guys do without me?


Probably celebrate!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

skymania said:


> Probably celebrate!


  Bite me


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

You guys are being a bit harsh.  
That's the same pic which is in the latest Japanese mags too; it's not exactly the same as the previous test mule pics.
That's the point though really - it's a test mule....you all saw Demon Daves pic of the R34 GTR test mule right ? it's a 33 body on some of the 34 mechanicals


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Do you have a scan of one of the mags with a larger picture?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> Bite me


pmsl 

Bean's right we are being a tad harsh... I think we should appoint SkylineGTR Guy our official 'Next GTR super spy'


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

This is just a guess but i reckon that the car they are using will probably share the same chassis as the new Skyline. I bet it also has the new Skyline engine under the bonnet. This is just a normal tactic used by a lot of manufacturers so we cant guess what the new car will look like.

Gerry


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

This car looks more seriously than what we have seen before. It is lowered, has wide wheelarcs and larger wheels. It all looks more complete and sales ready than the G35-mule we saw last year. The sum of it all must be that we must be a large step closer to the sales ready product.

The only thing that talks against that this is the end product is that rumors says the R35 will carry a V8 under the hood and the Infiniti G35 is not designed for V8-power.


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

why import a left hand drive infiniti G35, register it in the UK and then ship it out to nuburgring? A pal works for Nissan UK and the car in the pic isn't registered to them.

test pics


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Andreas - I have always wanted to ask - how much bhp is 192kw?
> 
> Ant.


Actually it's 192KW x 1.36 HP/KW = 261HP 

typo, Andreas?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

brummie said:


> why import a left hand drive infiniti G35, register it in the UK and then ship it out to nuburgring? A pal works for Nissan UK and the car in the pic isn't registered to them.
> 
> test pics


A bit weird. I saw the pictures in Xa Car today and they had that mule with Infiniti badges followed by that black UK registered Skyline. The black car has Nissan badges but also "G35" on the boot lid. The cars could be registered at Nissans techincal center in Cranfield university. While my brother was studying there this year he said he saw lots of Nissan mules like the Euro spec 350Z cabrio, Micra carbrio, a few G35s.....


----------



## Keiron (Feb 20, 2005)

i kinda like the look of this new car


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Could this be a cosworth test mule, as I understand cosworth are doing the engine development for the new GTR.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

SimonSays said:


> Actually it's 192KW x 1.36 HP/KW = 261HP
> 
> typo, Andreas?



that´s correct


----------

